# Ruth can you enlighten me or anyone else please.....



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi 

My query is I have varying fsh the highest being 21 this was after my first cycle of ICSI and after m/c last year.  Since then they have been much lower in the 7 or 10 region but do vary from month to month .  Before starting fertility treatment my fsh was always 7.4 or so.

Anyway what I wondered was when on both my cycle I have taken gonal f and respond perfectly well in actually fact responded better on my second one as I only stimmed for 8 days instead of the normal 12.  My fertilisation rates first go were 6 eggs 5 fertilised.  Second go 5 eggs 4 fertilised.  So I would say my fertilisation rates are good.  I went on this time to have 2 grade 1 embies put back in with no fragmentation. 

Can I assume that with good fertilisation and good embies with no fragmentation that my egg quality is good.  I ask because when I got my m/c and saw my consultant and asked her why she said probably down to your age ie my eggs are poorer quality especially with the high fsh I had last year.

I thought with good fertilisation and embies wit no fragmentation would say that mine are ok. 

What do you think or is there no correlation between the two?

Thanks very much

Superted


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi superted? firstly wanted to say am sorry to hear abut your m/cs, secondly how old are you? i think if you are 38 or above then they will always have that as a standard answer to questions about egg quality but as you say you get good quality embryos which must mean your eggs are ok.  also wanted to ask the time your fsh was 21, how soon after your icsi cycle was it taken? as gonalf is purified fsh i wondered if that can affect the test result if its still lurking around in your system. thirdly have you had any immune testing? after 2 cycles of good quality embryos it might indicate your 'environment' needs a bit of tweeking, possibly ask to have the tests done.  i do think that drs just don't know why it doesn't work and they have standardised answers which they churn out to us all so don't stress too much about your age as its just one factor, my personal opinion would be that your eggs are ok but there's also the possibility of pgd to weed out the embyos that aren't normal,
hth
egg


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks egg for your reply.

Does anyone else know or have any thoughts.

Thanks

Superted x


----------

